# My mouses eyes are closed



## Username (Apr 24, 2017)

I have an 11-month-old female mouse. Her eyes have closed and she's sleeping a lot more than usual. There's no swelling or discharge, her eyes are just closed. Does anyone know whats wrong with her?


----------



## CanuckMousery (Apr 20, 2017)

I am new to mice, so I haven't seen this yet. But it has happened to my hamsters on the rare occasion after waking up. Their eyes get sticky during sleep and dry shut by morning, so what I used to do was wipe their eyes gently with a damp, warm cloth to moisten and loosen the "eye crusties" and they'd open right up. I hope someone has a definitive answer if that doesn't work. Then again, if you're using pine or cedar bedding, it could be irritating their eyes as well. Best of luck!


----------

